# 2013 Felt F5 Wheel Upgrade



## adams90210 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was going to post this in the Wheels section of the forum but I wanted advice from Felt users specifically.

I would like to upgrade my stock Mavic CXP 22 wheels to something lighter. I feel the stock rims are holding me back a little so this is where I'd like to start.

My budget is probably no more than $800. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

adams90210 said:


> I was going to post this in the Wheels section of the forum but I wanted advice from Felt users specifically.
> 
> I would like to upgrade my stock Mavic CXP 22 wheels to something lighter. I feel the stock rims are holding me back a little so this is where I'd like to start.
> 
> My budget is probably no more than $800. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I would consider something more aerodynamic before thinking something lighter will improve your cycling speed.

-SD


----------



## adams90210 (Aug 14, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I would consider something more aerodynamic before thinking something lighter will improve your cycling speed.
> 
> -SD


Absolutely correct. That was actually the word I was supposed to write. So any suggestions?


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

In that price range, a set of hand guilts with White Industry hubs and HED C2, Kinlin, or other semi deep aluminum rim 25 - 28 mm depth). Used Zipp 101's could also be good.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

adams90210 said:


> I was going to post this in the Wheels section of the forum but I wanted advice from Felt users specifically.
> 
> I would like to upgrade my stock Mavic CXP 22 wheels to something lighter. I feel the stock rims are holding me back a little so this is where I'd like to start.
> 
> My budget is probably no more than $800. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


I got some Pacenti SL23s laced to White Industries T11 with CX rays for less than that. Great wheels, nice and light with a wide aero profile.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

adams90210 said:


> I was going to post this in the Wheels section of the forum but I wanted advice from Felt users specifically.
> 
> I would like to upgrade my stock Mavic CXP 22 wheels to something lighter. *I feel the stock rims are holding me back a little so this is where I'd like to start.*
> 
> My budget is probably no more than $800. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Why? Just curious.


----------



## Risk3233 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 2013 F5 and although the wheels are not the lightest, they are pretty bomb proof. I did have to adjust the cones a bit, but otherwise a decent build.

I did however, replace them almost immediately with a lighter set of Velocity A23 28/24 with ultegra 6600 hubs and 14/15/ spokes with alloy nipples. I wanted to try wide rims. I like them and they are considerably lighter than the stock wheels.


----------



## enzo24 (Jul 8, 2012)

The stock wheels are certainly bombproof - overly so. There's no reason to have that many spokes unless you're seriously overweight. The stock wheels on most bikes under about $3000 are usually pretty bad, but those are some of the worst I've seen. 

For your budget you can get any number of great alloy wheels that are both way lighter and way more aero than the stock wheels. Boyd, Rol, Williams, etc, etc, etc, or go the custom route..... I ended up putting some Neuvation R28AW's on my 2011 F5, and they're a huge improvement on all fronts.


----------



## Gharp23 (Nov 27, 2012)

adams90210 said:


> I was going to post this in the Wheels section of the forum but I wanted advice from Felt users specifically.
> 
> I would like to upgrade my stock Mavic CXP 22 wheels to something lighter. I feel the stock rims are holding me back a little so this is where I'd like to start.
> 
> My budget is probably no more than $800. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.




I also have the same stock wheels on my Felt z4. I am waiting for the Shimano RS81 C35 wheels to come out for sale in the usa in the next month or 2. You can buy them now online but they will be international from Europe. The RS81 c24 are 1540grams and the C35 are about 1650grams. They are Dura-Ace rims with Ultegra Hubs. They can be run tubeless, are 11speed compatable and will be reliable because they are shimanos! After all the research I've done on wheels I believe these are the most bang for buck in their price range. The rs81 is replacing the rs80 which is the same wheel but with newer tech and a few changes. I've heard nothing but good things from the rs80s online and from people who ride them so these should be just as good if not better. I'd check them out.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I can tell you that after you replace the Cxp22s your bike will feel like a completely new bike. Dropping a pound off the weight of your wheels makes a huge difference in how the handling feels.


----------



## SummerSux (Apr 16, 2011)

enzo24 said:


> For your budget you can get any number of great alloy wheels that are both way lighter and way more aero than the stock wheels. Boyd, Rol, Williams, etc, etc, etc, or go the custom route..... I ended up putting some Neuvation R28AW's on my 2011 F5, and they're a huge improvement on all fronts.


I did the same thing to my 2011 Garmin f5, huge upgrade for under $300. Great wheel for the price. And looks great with the black aero spokes. Swapping out the 3 year 105 gruppo this winter for SRAM Red, as the next mod. Absolutely in love with the frame and color scheme even after 3 years and 3K miles.


----------

